# starting pump



## grandma (Jan 4, 2012)

starting pump in the morning going to the hospital at 10.00 I am getting a bit bothered now as I dont know anything about pumps think IM a bit daft I have been Diabetic for 37 years and only been carb counting for about 18 months never changed my insulin dose at meal times all these years now going on a pump and just a bit scared as reading all the threads you all put on hear I dont understand sometimes what you are talking about, so just hope I can get to grips wth it think I might need a lot of help thany you all


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 4, 2012)

grandma said:


> starting pump in the morning going to the hospital at 10.00 I am getting a bit bothered now as I dont know anything about pumps think IM a bit daft I have been Diabetic for 37 years and only been carb counting for about 18 months never changed my insulin dose at meal times all these years now going on a pump and just a bit scared as reading all the threads you all put on hear I dont understand sometimes what you are talking about, so just hope I can get to grips wth it think I might need a lot of help thany you all



Have you bought the book pumping insulin?
To be honest I am shocked that you have been put on a pump before being shown how to adjust your insulin.   But hey there's nothing like jumping in at the deep end.
I assume you eat exactly the same amount of carbs for each meal as your dosage is the same? Which is fine then once you get the hang of things you will be able to sort things out.


----------



## Monica (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you know which pump you're getting?
Whichever it is, you'll be ok. I was scared too, but Carol seems to manage ok.
From your other post, I'm guessing you're getting a show & tell session tomorrow. That's really helpful and don't be scared of asking lots of questions.
And of course we're all here to answer any questions you might have (well, others more than me)
Good luck xx


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 4, 2012)

Grandma

Your trepidation is natural all pumper's have the hebe gebe about an aspect of pumping the night before they go on their pump..  My two were would I actually like it and having pumping away while I slept..  The latter hubby put into prospective for me, he asked what did I think my 11pm background injection do all night go to sleep!

You've got your ahead the theory of carb counting, so it's just learning the pump side of things and fitting your carb counting skills/understanding around what the pump can do..  You'll get there and will understand all what we say etc..

And you know that we are here to help explain and demystify the jargon for you.

Good luck for the morning, and relax


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2012)

Good luck for new pump !  It will take a few trips to hosp to see pump people & get it set up for yourself. Everybody is different but can no you will like the new life it will give you.     Am happy for you !!!


----------



## Cumbrianlass (Jan 4, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow - once you get the hang of things you'll be wondering what all that pre-pump worrying was about!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, good luck with the pump. We were thrown in at the deep end but have managed pretty well, I'm sure you will be fine too.


----------



## grandma (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone it wasent as bad as I thought only 2 of us getting pump today and both got the same one Accu Chek Combo and went for the  TenderLink infusion set carnt feel it at all and dont know its there.
Only thing nealy gave myself the pen insulin at tea time as just habbit went for it.
and just got tube cought on nob on combuter desk as I went to get up as its in my dressinggown pocket.
Got a holder for on my bra and one for on my leg and a belt and a case given with it Rep said they dont usuly give them but as she had them and there was only 2 of us we might as well have them all.
Ill be on hear a lot more as I know I get stuck soon my heads all over the place with all the info Iv had today so thanks


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 5, 2012)

It is a lot to take in at first , but try not to worry it sounds like you done well  Im on the Accu-chek combo as are quite a few of the pumpers on here , mind you my pump rep wasnt so generous. Good luck and if you have any questions dont forget to ask.


----------



## Monica (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, you're lucky being given all these things. Carol got a case, a cuddly kangaroo for night time and a "coin" to unscrew the battery lid.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 6, 2012)

Monica said:


> a cuddly kangaroo for night time.....



that was thoughtful..........


----------



## ypauly (Jan 6, 2012)

Im thinking of you 
and sharing your angst. I hope you are do.ing ok


----------



## grandma (Jan 6, 2012)

Monica said:


> Wow, you're lucky being given all these things. Carol got a case, a cuddly kangaroo for night time and a "coin" to unscrew the battery lid.



Just been through all the things in the box today and theres belly belt alcantara pouch black neoprene pouch white so as well as the bra pouch and the thigh pouch think Iv got about everything I need to ware it in different places. I was also given anothe monitor the Optium Xceed for testing my blood Ketones and a Accu Chek Smart Pix todownload things to the computer and print it off for when I go back to the Hospital think Im going to need a spare room to keep everything in


----------



## Monica (Jan 7, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> that was thoughtful..........



She's supposed to put the pump in the pouch.....it wasn't ideal though. She now clips it on her jama bottoms or has it loose in the bed. She tried to wear a "babygrow", but had nowhere to put the pump


----------



## Monica (Jan 7, 2012)

grandma said:


> think Im going to need a spare room to keep everything in



lol, I thought that when we had the first delivery of Carol's consumables!!


----------



## squeeze321 (Jan 9, 2012)

grandma said:


> Only thing nealy gave myself the pen insulin at tea time as just habbit went for it.




Hahahah, your post really made me laugh because I will be doing the same thing when I go on a pump in a few months time from now


----------



## grandma (Jan 24, 2012)

well went to hospital last week and they did a bit of tweeking but now I think the basal hour rate that has been put down is to los as now BGs just keep going up was 8.8 this morning and tested every hour had nothing to eat but by 10.00 was 15,5 so stoped the  test and gave a bolus was back down to 9.0 at 12.00.
I dont have to back for a month but think Ill give them a ring tomrrow as I will be able to go and see DNS at hospital hear and not have to go to the other one I know its early days I seem to get one day that Im ok and then the next not things wernt to bad but now with the tweeking I dont think its right


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2012)

It would make sense to me to contact them Grandma, as clearly you don't want to be doing that every day for the next month. I hope that you can get an appointment quickly to see the DSN, or that she can advise you over the phone


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 24, 2012)

grandma said:


> well went to hospital last week and they did a bit of tweeking but now I think the basal hour rate that has been put down is to los as now BGs just keep going up was 8.8 this morning and tested every hour had nothing to eat but by 10.00 was 15,5 so stoped the  test and gave a bolus was back down to 9.0 at 12.00.
> I dont have to back for a month but think Ill give them a ring tomrrow as I will be able to go and see DNS at hospital hear and not have to go to the other one I know its early days I seem to get one day that Im ok and then the next not things wernt to bad but now with the tweeking I dont think its right



Hi Grandma,
if you haven't got the confidence to change your setting yet yourself, then write down your basal results and ring your dsn who will advise you at what time and by how much to change your basal rate.


----------



## grandma (Jan 25, 2012)

well phoned them this morning and they dident get back untill 17.00 told her that I had been in the 17.00 most of the day and what had been going on all week she said to print out the info on the meater and send it to her or download it to her she said to give a temporary basal rate 20%.
As I had just been testing every hour and giving the units that the meater said so will do that next time if it still goes uo but just took a test and back to 6.0 now so I just send her this in the morning and see what she says feeling better now so hope its ok 
Think she might say to put the hour rate back to what it was thanks everyone


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 25, 2012)

Keep at it Grandma. It does get easyer !   They will be able to download all info on pump. Keep a diary of carb intake & what you are doing !!.            For first couple of weeks i only took onboard only deffenet carbs (if such a thing ? eg tins & packets etc).   Medtronics have an Easy bolus button & very easy to do a correction on a high blood !  Good luck


----------



## grandma (Jan 26, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Keep at it Grandma. It does get easyer !   They will be able to download all info on pump. Keep a diary of carb intake & what you are doing !!.            For first couple of weeks i only took onboard only deffenet carbs (if such a thing ? eg tins & packets etc).   Medtronics have an Easy bolus button & very easy to do a correction on a high blood !  Good luck



thanks Hobie got to see DNS today and think I know how to do the TBR at 20% now. Got a bit of chesty cough today and runny nose so think that I had a bit of temp yesterday not to bad today and bloods in the 8.00 to 11.0 range so dont think Ill do the TBR just yet she is going to phone me about 17.00 to night. H ave been keeping diary on everything I eat. The Combo dose the corrections for you on a high blood and seem to be finding my way around things she said she was pleased with things so will let you know how it goes.


----------

